# VIN plate location



## 127422 (Aug 29, 2009)

Urgent, Am I in the right place??? not sure, but anyway here goes. I am in the process of buying a second hand Burstner A530 active on a Fiat chassis, I have had an engineers inspection carried out and so far all seems OK. However he has told me that he cannot find the VIN plate and that it may have been covered over when the body was built???. Has anyone any idea where the VIN plate is located on this type of vehicle please. Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Depending on the year it may be under a little flap on one of the front wheel arches in the cab area. On my 2003 Fiat it was there.

Later ones may be in the base of the windscreen visible from outside.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

alf-b said:


> Urgent, Am I in the right place??? not sure, but anyway here goes. I am in the process of buying a second hand Burstner A530 active on a Fiat chassis, I have had an engineers inspection carried out and so far all seems OK. However he has told me that he cannot find the VIN plate and that it may have been covered over when the body was built???. Has anyone any idea where the VIN plate is located on this type of vehicle please. Thanks in anticipation


Not having a VIN is a MOT failure so I can not believe that it hasn't got one unless it's pre 1980 or thereabouts.
My X250 has the VIN in 4 places:

In a plate visible at the bottom of the windscreen.
In the drivers footwell side panel where there is a small inspection hatch that need lifting to see it.
The FIAT weights plate under the bonnet.
The Trigano weights plate under the bonnet.


----------

